# Replace faulty item without receipt?



## shoestring (26 Nov 2013)

Hi folks, bought a piece of gym equipment that only Argos sell (pro fitness). Only have it since early October and already a crack has appeared in the frame which will only get worse. Thing is I paid cash for it and now can't locate the receipt. Argos say on their website that if the item is within the year they will fix/replace/refund it, they mention nothing about a receipt unless the item is under a month old. Has anyone any experience of a situ like this?


----------



## seantheman (26 Nov 2013)

Had the same problem a few months ago with a Bush Tv bought from Argos, these tv's are exclusive to Argos,had no receipt and they accepted it back no problem,maybe it helped that i was buying a bigger/better tv


----------



## Jazz01 (27 Nov 2013)

I would recommend calling into them with the faulty product & give details (date & time) of when you bought it and tell them the issue.

When/If they ask for the receipt, indicate that you are still looking for it, but at that time you can't locate it.

Ideally, there shouldn't be an issue with replacing the product (assume that it can't be sent off to be fixed)... I don't think you will be offered your money back...


----------



## shoestring (27 Nov 2013)

Thanks for replies, called in this morning and straight away was asked about receipt or proof of purchase. I could tell them what date and time I bought it. No joy. Wouldn't mind but I never pay cash only for it was birthday cash, and I usually keep receipts. Frustrating and annoying, not much good faith shown by local Argos. Lesson learned. Now to leave a product review on Argos.ie.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Nov 2013)

Just wondering if you completed the guarantee card with the item as that might prove the purchase.  Some of the companies request a copy of the receipt or send back a stamped copy of the guarantee.  

Would the receipt be with the manual?


----------



## Jazz01 (27 Nov 2013)

Shoestring - I'm very surprised at their response... Is this a recent model that you bought? Would it have been available over 12months ago?

Personally, I wouldn't accept that .... assuming that the fault is with the product & not caused by you, then you should try to get a replacement... National Consumer Agency web site has letter templates for such complaints, put it in writing all the information, keep it specific & go back in with the letter and product. No harm in ringing national consumer agency either to get their advice...

Also, have another look around for the receipt - you never know - it may turn up!


----------



## Leo (27 Nov 2013)

Jazz01 said:


> National Consumer Agency web site has letter templates for such complaints, put it in writing all the information, keep it specific & go back in with the letter and product. No harm in ringing national consumer agency either to get their advice...



Unfortunately NCA advice is quite clear, the shop are entitled to seek proof of purchase. Without this, they are not legally obliged to do anything. 

Even where a shop is the only supplier of a particular item, without proof of purchase, there's nothing to confirm that the consumer didn't buy the item abroad or second-hand. In these cases the shop has no obligation to do anything.


----------

